# The 'White Rabbit', Williamstown. Victoria.



## Bob Lyons (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the right place, but will post 'em here and see how it goes, these photos may be of some interest, a luxury vessel that came in to the Williamstown dockyard a couple of years back for some work in the dry dock. Name of the vessel was the 'White Rabbit' and from memory, I think it was based in Singapore....


Bob


----------



## Bob Lyons (Jan 29, 2011)

photos were taken on a mobile phone, so they aren't the greatest quality......


----------



## Bob Lyons (Jan 29, 2011)

Front on...


----------



## Bob Lyons (Jan 29, 2011)

Tying up......


----------



## Bob Lyons (Jan 29, 2011)

front view


----------



## Bob Lyons (Jan 29, 2011)

One more, lowering the 'work boat'....


Cheers

Bob


----------

